# Everyday miracles



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

I wasn’t sure exactly where to post this, so I started a new thread. 
On 16 November 2014 my wife went into premature labor and my daughter was born at 29 weeks, weighing just under 1.4kg. 
The first photo below is of her in ICU aged 1 week.
My little miracle turned 6 on Monday and the rest of the photos are of her at her birthday lunch at my parents’ house on Sunday. Not a day goes by where I am not thankful for the miracle that she is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## Room Fogger (18/11/20)

@CJB85 , May these blessings continue for years to come, and proof that miracles are not just in fairy tales. Enjoy every moment of her growing up, it happens so fast. 

I now live with the Googles, 22 and 20, know everything, but I get to share their triumphs, stresses and failures every day, and they really are blessings for us. We only get to really “have” them for a short while, then they have to grow up and become us! Enjoy every moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (19/11/20)

She's absolutely gorgeous. Happy birthday princess! Bring loved the way she is by you and your wife is the best present she'll ever receive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (19/11/20)

You are indeed blessed, may she grow to be strong in both spirit and health.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 214235
> View attachment 214236
> View attachment 214237
> View attachment 214238
> ...


Congrats bro!.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

